# A little squirrel dog history died today



## R G (Dec 19, 2009)

Those of you who know me know I own a dog named Frank.

Today when I went to check on the dogs Frank had passed away during the night.  Frank was registered as R&G Frank and was a Grand Squirrel Champion in two registries.

Frank was born in January 1995 and I entered him in his first squirrel competition hunt before his first birthday.  He managed to attain the coveted title of American Treeing Feist Association Grand Squirrel Champion and he may be the first dog to achieve Grand Squirrel Champion in the United Kennel Club.  Not only that but I killed a double-clutched-e-flat-semi-tractor-trailor-truck full of squirrels over him.

Frank was the best squirrel dog I ever had or may ever have.  He was not just an unbeliveable dog, he was also my friend and I miss him.


----------



## state159 (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about Frank passing away. I know you'll miss him. I wish we could keep those good ones forever.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 19, 2009)

Hate it for ya! Just remember all the good times!!!


----------



## ultramag (Dec 19, 2009)

i am sorry to hear about your loss...I know how it is..


----------



## olroy (Dec 21, 2009)

RG,
Sorry to hear about Frank. i know you will miss him in the woods and just in the backyard as a friend. Frank was a special kind of dog. i heard many folks brag on him in the hunts and it was never you. So that says a lot about a dogs Gift as a tree dog. when others brag on a dog they don't own. i would hope today's feist would be as good but it seems most aren't.  i hope you have another tree dog coming on to fill the shoes of Frank....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Sorry*

The blessing of a great dog is given to us for such a short time. 

Treasure your memories, sorry for the loss of your buddy.


----------



## spaz1 (Dec 22, 2009)

sorry 4 your loss.


----------



## R G (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank ya'll for your kind words and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Tpr 325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey  rg  haven't heard from you in ages, thought  you had  left the country..sorry to hear about frank....the good  ones just don't live long enough,  i know you will miss ole frank..i still miss jaybird....merry christmas...billy laster


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 25, 2009)

So sorry to hear you lost your hunting buddy and friend... it sure sounds like he lived a good, long life!  Hugs to you!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 26, 2009)

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 26, 2009)

Aww, poor old feller.  Hugs to you!


----------



## limbhanger (Dec 26, 2009)

sorry for you loss, we lost one to cancer last April and it still hurts.


----------



## bonafide (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear that!  Just remember, many people go through life and never have that "great dog!"


----------



## Givens BMC (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry, to hear about your dog.  I understand your pain all too well.  Boy the memories you two have created.  These memories will always be with you.  I'm sure he will always be with you.


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry about your loss. Man makes me sad just thinking about what i would do if i lost mine Red Bone.


----------



## rexb (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## FMC (Jan 10, 2010)

Losing a dog is like losing a member of your family.  Sorry for your loss.


----------

